# Star ceilings



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys,

This is probably directed at Prof or Cinema Mad, but has anyone seen any fibre optic threads for sale in Australia? I'm weighing up whether to try a DIY star ceiling and am trying to source the stuff locally.

If I can't find anything locally i'll probably look overseas.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Simon,

Checkout these guys..

http://www.digilin.com.au/distrib_aus_map.asp


----------



## raZorTT (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Prof,

Have sent them an email!

Also stumbled onto www.superlight.com.au

I wish they'd put prices on their websites!

Cheers,
Simon


----------

